# propeller shaft grease point



## slacker01 (Sep 12, 2005)

Do I need special adaptor on the grease gun to apply grease to propeller shaft on '01 pathfinder?


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

I hate refering out, but it has picture and info:

http://www.nissanoffroad.net/messageboard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13191&whichpage=1

X


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

My 97 pathfinder came with a standard grease fitting. What does yours look like?


----------



## slacker01 (Sep 12, 2005)

lewisnc100 said:


> My 97 pathfinder came with a standard grease fitting. What does yours look like?


I checked the other day and it felt like a small cylindrical extrusion between 1/8 - 1/4 in diameter. I didn't have flashlight with me when I crawled under and I couldn't see it clearly so it's just based on how it felt on my hand.

I will go under again and maybe take a picture of it. I bought one of those nipple fittings because of some of the Xterra postings like the one Xeno mentioned above. I wasn't sure if Pathfinder had similar grease point as Xterra.


----------



## slacker01 (Sep 12, 2005)

lewisnc100 said:


> My 97 pathfinder came with a standard grease fitting. What does yours look like?


Here's the picture of the grease point on 2001 Pathfinder LE.










Is this a standard grease fitting? Can I just use this? (Although I need to get a flexible hose adapter. There's not enough room to fit the end of the gun)


----------



## slacker01 (Sep 12, 2005)

slacker01 said:


> Here's the picture of the grease point on 2001 Pathfinder LE.
> 
> Is this a standard grease fitting? Can I just use this? (Although I need to get a flexible hose adapter. There's not enough room to fit the end of the gun)


Somehow my image links are not working out well. Here are hyperlinks instead...

GreasePoint

GreaseGun


----------

